# Tips on Riding Switch?



## HiddenPerson (Jan 29, 2012)

In order to move on to 180s and 360s jumps, I need to learn switch. I can't seem to do it correctly, and I can't even link turn on goofy. When I begin on goofy, I think I'm just scared, but I'm not sure. Tips? Iv'e used two months of trying to get it, but I still can't. 

I can ride regular perfectly, according to my class teacher.


----------



## powseeker87 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hey im learning how to ride switch too rite now but i've found that just going to the beginner hill and forcing yourself to ride switch helps a lot. I just go real slow and go on an edge across the whole trail, come to a very slow speed and the end and then ride the other edge all the way across. It feels awkward at first and your body is gonna try and force you to ride normal again but no matter how weird it feels just stay switch. (Unless you are way out of control and are going to crash.) It will eventually feel more natural but it does take some time.


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

stop riding regular, set up your bindings in a goofy stance. im doing it, you feel and look retarded but thats the only way to learn. focus on your fundamentals, steering with your feet and keeping centered over the board.


----------



## blytha89 (Jan 30, 2012)

Went out on Sunday and dedicated the entire day to learning butters and riding switch. By the end of the day I got down a blue run (White Pass, WA) but was still throwing my back foot around to help turn.

I read somewhere on this site to think of it as riding a new stance instead of riding backwards. Reminding myself that I wasn't riding backwards helped me out a lot.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

blytha89 said:


> I read somewhere on this site to think of it as riding a new stance instead of riding backwards. Reminding myself that I wasn't riding backwards helped me out a lot.


quoted for truth.

oh and practice

practice

practice

keep practicing switch forever.

forever.


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

HiddenPerson said:


> In order to move on to 180s and 360s jumps, I need to learn switch. I can't seem to do it correctly, and I can't even link turn on goofy. When I begin on goofy, I think I'm just scared, but I'm not sure. Tips? Iv'e used two months of trying to get it, but I still can't.
> 
> I can ride regular perfectly, according to my class teacher.


Have you tried the exercises/tasks that you did with your class teacher but riding switch instead? Sometimes people try to jump straight into learning switch by mimicing what they currently can do in their regular forward stance. Breaking it down to simpler tasks like a straight traverse, j-turns, garlans, etc. can help. Also the size of the turn attempting can make a difference.

Also to help you out better more detail to what happens when you try to ride switch helps. i.e. when do you fall toe to heel, or heel to toe? Do you fall down the hill or up the hill? etc...


----------



## HiddenPerson (Jan 29, 2012)

gjsnowboarder said:


> Have you tried the exercises/tasks that you did with your class teacher but riding switch instead? Sometimes people try to jump straight into learning switch by mimicing what they currently can do in their regular forward stance. Breaking it down to simpler tasks like a straight traverse, j-turns, garlans, etc. can help. Also the size of the turn attempting can make a difference.
> 
> Also to help you out better more detail to what happens when you try to ride switch helps. i.e. when do you fall toe to heel, or heel to toe? Do you fall down the hill or up the hill? etc...


When I was in a class, I did ask to ride switch, but I'll notice the rest of those things.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I'm currently practicing riding switch and my biggest issue is that I go back-seat if I don't concentrate. As soon as I focus on moving my weight forward, things are good again.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Like Donutz said and I still have to do this as well. I can tell when my weight is centered or leaning back. I actually have to move my weight forward. 
If I recall correct I just started with falling leaf. That came fast 1/2 hour, then I went right into "large" linked turns. As I got more comfortable I tightened them up, if needed I would flip to my normal stance (goofy) to save a fall or just regain my composure and then start again.

Keep at it and as mentioned above, it is learning all over as a newbie, not riding backwards. Also are you "duck stance" this helps a ton.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

i'm learning to ride switch so i can do a 180/360 jumps too. but as for now i ride switch(i ride regular 12/-3 angle).what i've been practicing is to ride goofy going heelside then spin 180 to regular toeside,carve across the fall line,spin to goofy then turn goofy toeside go across the fall line,carve on heelside goofy and repeat again. i'd also just carve across the hill goofy on shorter turns especially when the hill gets crowded with people.cannot do 180 on small natural side hits yet but i can jump, do 180 when i stop from a carve going uphill:laugh: i guess i'll keep trying... as for tips riding switch,don't look down when riding switch it will mess you up! look ahead and position your body as like your riding regular.not sure what your binding angles are but your head will start to adjust to it once you keep at it. you can always switch back to regular to avoid crash like slyder says then start over again.


----------



## sb60 (Oct 5, 2010)

I started working on learning switch a few weeks ago. Go somewhere easy. Practice heel side turns and toe side turns separately switch to get the feel of it. I practiced garlands switch before trying to link turns. Looking over my shoulder helps me turn. Also leaning my boot on the front of my front binding to push the weight forward. I was surprised to link turns and now I'm practicing on a little steeper (easy) stuff. I'm doing a lot of the bad stuff I did learning to ride but I figure it will smooth out.


----------



## HiddenPerson (Jan 29, 2012)

I'll use all this advice! It's such a nice today, so I'm going to strengthen my right foot, by doing certain stretches. Let's hope I can go boarding soon.


----------



## HiddenPerson (Jan 29, 2012)

It turns out that my board wasn't meant for riding switch. It's not in possible on this board, it's just harder. 

I still want to learn though. I'm going to blue mountain tomorrow!


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Some more here > http://www.snowboardingforum.com/tips-tricks-instructors/43403-riding-switch.html


----------



## nickwarrenn (Feb 11, 2011)

I've been improving my switch recently, and I find that I am leaning into the back seat a lot. On mellower pitches, it doesn't really affect my riding much, but then as soon as I hit something steeper, it kills me unless I actively balance my weight center (which feels like I'm hanging over a cliff..)

One other thing I can note is do drills where you only do heelside(or toeside) turns, which involves half switch and half normal, and changing the two with 180's. Toeside is fine for me, but the heelside is the hard one.

Semi related, but I find when I'm doing flatland 180's, I pop off an edge and generally land 170 or so on an edge. I can ride it out, but it doesn't feel/look clean. Any tips?


----------



## onefutui2e (Jan 25, 2011)

not sure if this was mentioned, but this is what an instructor gave as a tip that helped me get used to the transition. i passed it to my friend and he said it helped him a lot too.

if you know how to do circles on your board (regular -> heel -> goofy -> toe -> regular), try going across the slope on an edge, then when you transition back across the other way, do a circle so that you're again on the same edge going in the opposite direction. practice this both on your heels and toes. it really helps you get used to the feel of manipulating your board.

hope it helps!


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

I tried it last time I was up. I was showing someone how to link turns, and they were goofy. I said fuck it, let me show them their way, and went switch the whole way down. Just doing J turns mostly. Then spinning 360's on the snow.

For me it's the confidence. When gaining speed switch, I get nervous like I used to when learning the first time. I tell myself. It's 1/10 the speed you go normally. So don't panic, steer with the front foot and bleed off speed when making a toe side turn. It helped me at least. Still not good at it, but gaining confidence.


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> I am not a fan of the "ride everything all day switch" approach personally. While this *may* work for some people, it will not for the majority. One thing to remember when learning anything new is the main reason that we snowboard and that is because it is fun. It is well established fact that all people learn better when they are having fun while learning. Sorry, but switching your bindings around, skating, riding the chairlift and doing everything all day switch is just not going to be a fun day for most.
> 
> In my experience, the number one reason people are not proficient at switch riding is because they are having way more fun riding in their primary stance and so really never get around to learning to ride switch. What needs to change that dynamic is to make the switch riding fun. A major ingredient to this fun is safety. When someone feels safe, they are willing to take on new challenges and actually have doing it. If the person is slamming every time they try to make a turn they are going to get frustrated at the least or injured at the worst.
> 
> ...


Great advice as always. I took the fun idea a step further, after a few basic J turns switch, and I felt almost ready to link turns, I started doing 1s into switch road switch for a few turns 180 out. It made it easier to want to stay on the bunnies and practice.


----------



## Raines (May 1, 2011)

one thing that helped me a lot is look forward instead of looking down to the board


----------



## Death (Oct 21, 2010)

I don't know how much I can help (not the best teacher) but my switch riding is nearly as strong as my regular, I've recently been doing some cab 7s. 

Basically what I did to learn switch riding well was practice. We always ride 95% park, but whenever we did runs, I rode whatever it was switch the whole way. Everytime I wasn't in the park I was riding switch. Then just bring all those carving skills you do regular and apply them to switch. It will feel weird at first throwing your weight the other way but it comes quite quickly if your regular riding is already solid.

Sorry if that doesn't help, like I said, not the best teacher :laugh:


----------



## MODO (May 2, 2019)

Like sb60 said look over your shoulder turn your body in direction u want to go. Look where u want to go pick a spot and focus on that spot, don’t forget to look up hill 😳😳🏂🤙🏻


----------



## snidesensitive (Mar 19, 2020)

very well said


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

Even though this thread started a decade ago, I'll play - over-emphasise the shit outta all movements, particularly if you're using the "front hand is your headlight" technique. Don't skimp on weight over the front foot, as the front foot is what steers you with conviction. 

And yeah, practice practice practice. Hell, I even skatesurf switch, for practice.


----------



## lbs123 (Jan 24, 2017)

Not exactly sure why is that but what really helps me to get to a proper body position and alignment for riding switch is a switch 360 noseroll. Maybe that's because of that over-emphasis of the weight on the front foot during the movement but every time I finish the trick switch feels much more natural.


----------



## Luxxer (Nov 14, 2019)

Turn your leading knee to the front of the board, this will help center you on the board going switch. And try to go back to the basics, look where you want to go, point to where you want to go and force yourself in that heel to toe turn


----------



## Dan123456789 (Feb 21, 2021)

Most people tell you to ride switch as much as possible and this is the best advice. But trying to push yourself can help accelerate this learning process this does not mean riding switch and slipping down a double black. However holding an edge on your toe and heel side while riding switch from the Steepest slope to the flattest that you can possibly ride and aim to do this for a whole day for every day you ride regular. (you should also ride switch without reverting or changing back to regular). Once you are confident in holding a consistent edge on both regular and switch. The second step would be traversing a slope jumping on the edge as high as possible while sucking up your knees with your toe and Hillside. (Make sure that your board is not slipping out while you're landing). Once you can do step two confidently you can move on to step three which is doing side hits while riding switch Focusing on holding an edge when jumping and landing. Step four would be spinning on your board as quickly as possible in either direction switching edges well maintaining contact with the ground and an upright posture.
(Step four could be used throughout the learning process). (Step five) would be straight air on a jump.


If you are looking to improve your riding for the park or simple riding it is key to implement this process into your routine in order to help improve over time. 
Another benefit is maintaining balance in your muscles many may struggle with switch riding simply due to this in balance and therefore may take longer to see improvement. (But stick with it)
Similar to your muscles your equipment May break down Do to uneven wear and tear on certain portions whether this is the edge of the snowboard or your boots or bindings. This is not a major issue but can occur. I had a pair of boots where my right boob had been severely broken in leaving my equipment feeling uneven. This was easily fixed with switch riding and really forcing my switch Butters. 

Played hockey through most of my younger life and only got a chance to snowboard once or twice a year growing up but I was always able to do 360s but struggled with simple straight air on my switch side and switch 360s. I would recommend any snowboarder to practice switch even if it makes you slower than the rest of your friends it will be a massive benefit in the long term. My biggest issue is still a mental block having to focus on riding switch or landing switch well most of the rest of my riding is just natural, But since I've applied the steps above I have seen a massive improvement in just six sessions.


----------

